# Would the new spartan auto make a good sporting gun??????



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have decided to buy the new spartan auto model 153 or 154 (didnt look?) for hunting purposed but would it make a good trap/skeet gun?????? I have had people tell me that it would get to hot??????


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't know about the auto but the 310s sure is a nice shooting sporting clays gun. As for the gun getting too hot? I don't know where that person shoots but in sporting clays the most you will shoot at one station is four pairs and even if they are simo pairs I doubt the gun will heat up enough to become a problem. :******:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The only thing that could be inconvenient is if you want to save your hulls. It's a good price for what looks to be a well built gun. Good shooting, Burl


----------

